# Training my 3 yr old shauzer



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

I can't even begin to explain the many ways I think I'm the lucky one to have adopted a 3 year old miniature male schnauzer from a local animal shelter. So far Midnight has proven to be a wonderful companion and just the absolute best addition to my family. I've happily gone through numerous dog foods to find just 1 (so far) that he will eat without constantly eating grass and then upchucking everything he's eaten. Hey, one brand of food he will eat (and I can find at a store) is better than none.

My issue though is that being a miniature schnauzer mix he constantly has his nose at ground level. If I try to make him look at me (while on the leash) or pull his head up he will simply strain hard enough to get his nose back to ground level. I would like to start some training, now that we have the food issue taken care of), but don't know how to handle this constant smelling at ground level issue. Has anyone else gone through this?? Can someone offer some workable suggestions, especially those of you who have a schnauzer?? All suggestions and ideas will be most appreciated and thank you very much a head of time.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

What are you trying to do exactly? Trying to get him to pay attention for training purposes (so that his brain is on you and he'll follow commands) or is it to get him moving on walks?

For training you can teach a command that means look at me. I use a noise instead of a word because I think it catches attention better for a dog whose off in la la land. I just use a clicking sound. With my mouth. You'd start by training it without any distractions (including smells). Wait for him to look at you then say some sort of marker word (like "yes!") or use a clicker and then give him a treat. Continue this until he looks at you again right away after he gets the treat. Then you start using the word (or noise) of choice. Say the word, and the dog should look at you just because he was being rewarded for it before, and then you mark the behavior and reward again. Continue doing this so he starts associating the word with the behavior. When you start the next few training sessions see if he actually knows the word by saying it and seeing is he responds. If he does not then he still does not know the word and you should go back to waiting until he looks at you himself and then introduce the word again after he starts repeating himself. Once he seems to now the word you can start using it randomly throughout the day (carry treats so you can reward) when he's not distracted. If he gets good at that you can start using it in low distractions and eventually strong distractions like sniffing. Always release him after his reward.

Later you can ask for prolonged watching. Ask for a watch and then reward multiple times as he continues watching you. Slowly increase the time between treats so he's looking at you longer. Then you can ask for commands he knows and reward for those. Then release. On walks you can use his desire to sniff for a reward. When you see him moving towards a telephone pole or other tempting sniff item stop him and ask him to watch you and maybe ask for another command and then release him to sniff. 


Also if you keep training in general fun and rewarding he should be interested in working with you and less likely to zone out. Also keep in mind that sniffing the ground randomly during training can be a sign of stress (sniffing the ground is a calming signal). So if you think stress could be causing the sniffing make sure to keep calm and jolly, and try asking for something like a hand touch (poke hand with nose) to get him back on track. But also it might be a sign that you need shorter training sessions in the future.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

*Training my 3 yr old schnauzer*

Yes, I'm trying to get Midnight's attention on me for training purposes, but for training I need his focus on me first. He moves at a good pace on our daily walks, in fact sometimes he moves along a bit fast for my walking ability, so I have to slow him down. It seems the only time he raises his head is when he smells/hears something of interest to him. That's when he gets that little schnauzer stance and focuses on what caught his attention.

Your idea of starting to get his attention on me possibly at home (without distractions) makes sense and why I didn't already think of it is beyond me. I will definitely print out your ideas and methodically give them a try though. It's the stressing out thing that I definitely want to avoid because I would prefer obedience through choice instead of demand.

Thank you for the ideas and suggestions!!


----------

